# Transmission filter change



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I have officially turned my first wrench on the "new" Pontiac.

Yesterday I had it out and it was shifting very hard and making a whining sound. I googled possible causes for this behavior in a Turbo 400 transmission. 

The place to start was with the filter. So... I read everything I could last night about it, went to the store this morning and bought lots of stuff. Ramps, funnels, fluid, drain pan, etc...

Late this morning my son and I got dirty with the filter change. So far everything seems to be much better. No leaking fluid, the shifting is much smoother and the whining noise is gone. 

All in all, I think it's a success. 

arty:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That's one of those PITA jobs when doing it without a lift, but good going on saving money and some good son time.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

It was a bit messy but I had a very large piece of cardboard to protect the driveway. My son and I got it done and enjoyed our test drives.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I slaved my teen years away in my Dad's service shop and Uncle's body shop. By 18 I knew that kind of dirty was not for me - lol. I LOVE detailing them, but never do the dirty stuff


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't mind the dirty stuff as long as I know what I'm doing.  The time consuming detail work... That's not really my thing.

I have no intentions of showing the car other than at the local cruise night. I just want it to become a good strong running car with a good body to match. I don't mind some flaws. I think it gives "The Mutt" character. 

I love this car. I've had it a week and a half, but I already enjoy it more than any car I've ever owned before. This is a truly cool car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PisnNapalm said:


> I don't mind the dirty stuff as long as I know what I'm doing.  The time consuming detail work... That's not really my thing.
> 
> I have no intentions of showing the car other than at the local cruise night. I just want it to become a good strong running car with a good body to match. I don't mind some flaws. I think it gives "The Mutt" character.
> 
> *I love this car. I've had it a week and a half, but I already enjoy it more than any car I've ever owned before. This is a truly cool car.*


Good job on the tranny filter change.
A friend of mine has always been into the `50s cars. 2 weeks ago he sold his `53 ford for a chunk of change and happened across and bought a `66 GTO with Tri-Power and 4 speed, red on red with a solid paint job last tuesday. Car's had a recent resto and is awesome. He can't believe how much different of a car it is and swears to never go back to a `50s car again! :cheers
I'll try to snap a picture next time he comes over.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd love to see pics of that car.

As for mine, I ordered a new radiator and carburetor today.  I was hoping to be able to hold off on the radiator for a while but when I inspected it again today I saw radiator fluid down in the support channel. Not very much, but enough. I've driven this car more in the last week than it's had in the last year. So... Time for another father/son project.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your radiator does not have an overflow tank, then it's perfectly normal to be down an inch or more when cooled off.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I'm not an expert but I think it's due for a new one. Have a look.

This is the top of the radiator.










And this is the best I could take of leak toward the middle top of the radiator. There is fluid there. It's hard to see in this shot though. Those few areas of bright green are near the leak.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

how difficult is it to do this? how did you go about it?

i have a turbo 400 as well, never changed the fluid or filter before. i think its time i do this as well.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's what I did.

1. Put the front wheels up on ramps, applied the parking brake and chocked the rear wheels.
2. Put a large drain pan under the rear of the transmission pan.
3. Start unbolting the rear of the pan and work your way forward until fluid begins to drain into the pan. 
4. Allow the fluid to drain out until it stops.
5. Unbolt a few more and again more fluid will drain.
6. Getting the last couple of bolts will be difficult while on your back. I had to use one hand to hold the pan up and the other to undo the last bolts.
7. Remove the filter from the bottom of the transmission.
8. Install the new one.
9. Clean the pan of any gasket left behind as well as where it bolts to the transmission.
10. Clean out the pan of any dirt. Mine had very very fine... like metal sand in it. (I hope that's normal wear from the transmission. I've no idea when it was done last.)
11. The new rubber gasket did not want to stay in place while I bolted the pan back on so... I used small binder clips to hold the gasket to the pan. 
12. I started all 13 bolts and tightened them a bit and then removed all the binder clips.
13. Snug the bolts down by hand if possible and then give them a single half turn with a ratchet. (That's what I read on another site) You don't want to crush the gasket.
14. Pour in the appropriate amount of fluid.
15. I then ran the engine until it was hot, checked the fluid level. Drove it around the block and checked it again. I needed to add more fluid. Then repeated until I didn't need anymore fluid and I was sure there were no leaks.

I think that's it... Hope I didn't forget a step. Keep lots of paper towels handy as well as a large sheet of cardboard. I did mine out in the driveway. That's it. Have fun!:cheers


----------

